# Help us British cubers!



## MorrisKid101 (May 5, 2013)

Who here from Britain (or not ) thinks there aren't enough speedcubing competitions (WCA) in the UK? The Nottingham one hand just passed, and the only other speedcubing competition left this year in the UK is on June 15-16 in Cambridge. All in all, there were/are just 4 competitions in the UK this year. Shouldn't there be more? Vote in the poll so I can see what you think. Thanks everyone.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 5, 2013)

There is still UKO and maybe one earlier as well which haven't been announced yet


----------



## angham (May 5, 2013)

There's also been talk of a guildford comp in august


----------



## hcfong (May 5, 2013)

+If you look up the WCA website for competitions in the UK, you would have noticed that here have already been 4 competitions in the UK this year. That's more competitions in just over 4 months than in previous years in a whole year. There's a fifth one scheduled in Cambridge for June and there will be a UK Open somewhere in the autumn. And more could be on the way.

I think you should be glad that there are a bunch of very enthusiastic and committed cubers in the UK who are willing to put time and effort into organising competitions and that you have a delegate who is willing to travel throughout the country to make competitions possible. Believe me, for a country with just 1 active delegate to cover the whole of the UK and Ireland, you're really not doing that bad.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2013)

no, 4 is enough.


----------



## jayefbe (May 5, 2013)

I'd be incredibly happy with 4 competitions a year. We're about to have the first ever competition in Oregon. There are entire regions of the USA that have never had a competition. 4 a year is a lot. And it sounds like there are a lot more than 4 in the UK.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 5, 2013)

well there's been 4 already lol, and we're only 5 months in and there are a few in the pipeline. Be patient! I guess you may have got into cubing recently and just looked at the comps on wca site. theres almost 1 a month this year


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2013)

There should be loads moar, but we gotta think of who can organise, and also whether people actually want to go to all of these. Having a comp every month may get boring after a while even.

Mind you, I wouldn't mind organising a london comp at the expense of my sanity for a weekend


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 5, 2013)

I didn't know there was only one delegate for the UK. If I was older, I'd love to be a delegate. The USA seems to have loads of competitions, so that was why I posted this. I'm from Birmingham (centre of England) and the competitions have been too far away for me to travel to. Besides, I'm only 13, so I ain't paying for the petrol


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2013)

You'll have to do a decent amount of competing and stuff before becoming a delegate i think. Also the USA has lots of competitions because each state is like a mini-UK hahah.

(psst... birmingham's not too far from 'ere, im thinking of maybe having a UK cube meet in france in a bit maybe...... or sticking to england may be better)


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 5, 2013)

We've been very lucky recently in that a lot of people have started cubing who are willing to dedicate their time towards organising these competitions, not long before I started we got 1 comp a year, and Dan Harris was the only one who organised. Now we've got Dan S, Charlie, Chris, Laurence, Mollers, Rob and probably others I've forgotten who've organised or been involved in organising competitions. It's worth noting as well that there's less certainty regarding comps in the UK than other places, UKO is the only one which is sure to happen each year. If every UK comp occurred annually, then, by my reckoning, we'd get 13 a year.


----------



## chrissyD (May 6, 2013)

There's enough already. All too far away from me but still I don't think we can complain their isn't enough competitions here.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 6, 2013)

If you want more competitions then arrange them yourself!

The UK has done a fantastic job of increasing the amount of competitions in the last couple of years.
Thank you everyone who has helped arrange comps and special thanks to Dan for being a crucial part of the vast majority (if not all) of them recently.

If you had made this thread a few years ago then I would've agreed but now it is redundant. Keep up the great job guys. I hope I can help contribute to competitions in the future.


----------



## KongShou (May 21, 2013)

Is there like a tutorial on how to organise a comp?( YouTube would be perfect) but seriously I would organise one but have no idea where to start.


----------



## JasonK (May 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Is there like a tutorial on how to organise a comp?( YouTube would be perfect) but seriously I would organise one but have no idea where to start.



The CubingUSA competiton guide is the only one I know of.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Is there like a tutorial on how to organise a comp?( YouTube would be perfect) but seriously I would organise one but have no idea where to start.


Try mine. It might even be slightly UK-specific in places
Daniel's Guide to organising a competition


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 21, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> There's enough already. All too far away from me but still I don't think we can complain their isn't enough competitions here.



This. I would love a northeast competition.


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2013)

Toddyt1 said:


> This. I would love a northeast competition.



I'm at the University of Hull and I'm looking to hold a competition sometime next year.


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 21, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I'm at the University of Hull and I'm looking to hold a competition sometime next year.



That might be alright. I'd still have to convince someone to get me there. (I live near Newcastle).


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (May 21, 2013)

I think 4 is enough once they are well spread out
But once there's a comp in Northern Ireland every once in a while that I could travel to I'm happy


----------



## Maccoboy (May 21, 2013)

they need more competitions in the south, i can't get to any as it costs too much, london or south of would be really nice, i can't afford a hotel for the night :/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 21, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> they need more competitions in the south, i can't get to any as it costs too much, london or south of would be really nice, i can't afford a hotel for the night :/



Well there's the Guildford competition coming up, but the problem with doing a competition in the south is that there aren't really many cubers there, and if you use London, venue prices rocket up. 
At the moment, the majority of competitions are in the centre of England (Leicester, UKO, Notts) because its just as easy for pretty much everyone to get to, where as the other side of London presents logistic problems for people north of it, since a ticket across London tends to bump up the price. There aren't that many competitions further north because again, there's less cubers up there.

Basically guys, if you want to organise a competition somewhere, first of all go to a couple, and then do stuff like look for a venue and then go to Daniel once you have a pretty good idea of how it would work.

For now, I personally think that the /Number/ of competitions is good, but they could potentially do with being a bit more spread out geographically so that it cycles for who can get to places easier.

As for me organising again, I think I won't be doing any more this year, or at least not until October possibly. I'm thinking about doing another in Nottingham /possibly/ nearer the end of the year, and then a Nottingham and another WSMO in 2014, but it just depends how things go really.


----------



## applemobile (May 21, 2013)

I there should be less just to wind up OP. Sure it's been said, if you want more, host your own /thread.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 21, 2013)

I think even more non-official comps/events would be fun. I live in Scotland and the Edinburgh open was just after I started cubing so I missed it .


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 21, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I think even more non-official comps/events would be fun. I live in Scotland and the Edinburgh open was just after I started cubing so I missed it .



If you want to go to comps it helps to not be Scottish, most of them are far away . We should start doing some meetups around here. I'd be up for hanging out in Glasgow/maybe Edinburgh sometime, not sure how many people would turn up though.


----------



## CubezUBR (May 21, 2013)

if you think about it those people who say 4 is more than enough, not everyone can travel across the country for hours a day, so, 4 competitions in 4 different regions is no way near enough because unless you happen to live near a competition, your competitionless for the year. MORE COMPS


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 21, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> If you want to go to comps it helps to not be Scottish, most of them are far away . We should start doing some meetups around here. I'd be up for hanging out in Glasgow/maybe Edinburgh sometime, not sure how many people would turn up though.



Even though I would never turn up, I think that maybe you should get some meets going. Even if it just starts to help Scottish cubing expand, because more people means you're more likely to get the interest for a comp 



CubezUBR said:


> if you think about it those people who say 4 is more than enough, not everyone can travel across the country for hours a day, so, 4 competitions in 4 different regions is no way near enough because unless you happen to live near a competition, your competitionless for the year. MORE COMPS



I think you're under-estimating how much effort it actually is to run a competition. You say that 4 competitions in 4 regions isn't enough, but then if you want to come to a competition, then you should look to make the effort to go to one. You can't expect competitions to happen everywhere, because they will only occur in places where an organiser lives usually, just because of the logistics and time involved. I mean, it would be a bad idea for me to organise a competition in Scotland, but relatively easy to do one in WSM again, but then according to you I should do it in Scotland because it includes more people.

Having more competitions won't necessarily solve this problem, so if you want to go to one, you have to be at least willing to meet the effort involved to travel to one, instead of expecting them to appear around the corner from you. If anything, more competitions will just increase the numbers of competitions in the same places.

Also, I would like to point out that there is people making effort to increase the number of competitions in a year here, but everything takes time and this thread hasn't been open for that long relatively. Give it time, and things are more likely to increase than to drop off. I mean, 2013 is up to 3 British competitions already, with the 4th happening soon, and another 2 planned. This makes 6, which is twice as many as last year. It's getting there, maybe what some people in this thread need is a bit more patience.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Is there like a tutorial on how to organise a comp?( YouTube would be perfect) but seriously I would organise one but have no idea where to start.


 
I'm surprised barely anybody watches this:






Its helpful!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2013)

Many of the posts in this thread make me sad.

MORE COMPS ALL THE TIME IN THE NORTH. ACTUALLY THE SOUTH TOO. AND IN MY TOWN. AND IN MY BACK GARDEN

No problem guys. I will give up my full time job and make my current part time job volunteering as a delegate and organiser into a new unpaid full time job so that I can make everybody content and well fed with competitions. Every year I will also organise 4 comps in every town in the UK so that everybody has enough comps within walking distance of their houses. They will all have 3 or 4 rounds of every event, and nobody will be asked to judge because I will do that all myself. Entry will of course be free as I will be funding everything.

p.s. Thank you to the few helpful posts in this thread.


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> No problem guys. I will give up my full time job and make my current part time job volunteering as a delegate and organiser into a new unpaid full time job so that I can make everybody content and well fed with competitions. Every year I will also organise 4 comps in every town in the UK so that everybody has enough comps within walking distance of their houses. They will all have 3 or 4 rounds of every event, and nobody will be asked to judge because I will do that all myself. Entry will of course be free as I will be funding everything.



it's about god damn time


----------



## cubersmith (May 22, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> If you want to go to comps it helps to not be Scottish, most of them are far away . We should start doing some meetups around here. I'd be up for hanging out in Glasgow/maybe Edinburgh sometime, not sure how many people would turn up though.



me


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan, you owe me a new sarcasm detector. You just broke mine.

p.s can you arrange 2 comps in Guildford this Summer? It's nice and close for me =)


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well there's the Guildford competition coming up, but the problem with doing a competition in the south is that there aren't really many cubers there, and if you use London, venue prices rocket up.
> At the moment, the majority of competitions are in the centre of England (Leicester, UKO, Notts) because its just as easy for pretty much everyone to get to, where as the other side of London presents logistic problems for people north of it, since a ticket across London tends to bump up the price. There aren't that many competitions further north because again, there's less cubers up there.
> 
> Basically guys, if you want to organise a competition somewhere, first of all go to a couple, and then do stuff like look for a venue and then go to Daniel once you have a pretty good idea of how it would work.
> ...




a thread was started asking our opinion so we have given them, i dont think everyone expects you to organise every competition in the country, there should be more people helping. 
We just want competitions we can actually get to which i think is a reasonable thing to want and doesn't warrant a sarcastic response.


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2013)

There are way more brit comps than there used to be.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> There are way more brit comps than there used to be.



we understand that and it's great but more would still be nice as they can be hard to get to for a lot of people


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> we understand that and it's great but more would still be nice as they can be hard to get to for a lot of people



lots of things would be nice


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> we understand that and it's great but more would still be nice as they can be hard to get to for a lot of people





Maccoboy said:


> We just want competitions we can actually get to which i think is a reasonable thing to want and doesn't warrant a sarcastic response.



I have no problem with your opinion, I have a problem with these statements. And I'm not being sarcastic at all.

If you really wanted to go to a competition, then save up the money to be able to travel and stay there, and also ask around for people to share with etc. I would say that pretty much everyone can get to at least one competition per year, whether it's through saving, or a deal with parents, or however.

Are you really saying that the only thing stopping you from competing is the inability to get there? If so, why is it a problem for you? Just for comparison, I usually spend up to £30 on travel to a competition, then hotels are usually around £50-£60. You can do a competition on £100 or less most of the time, and I think that amount isn't unreasonable to save up.

The reason I keep responding, is because I want to help you be able to come to competitions, but you keep defaulting to the same reasoning, which is fair enough if you have a reason for it, but constantly saying the same things over and over just makes you seem awkward more than anything else, which is what I think the reason for Daniel's long post on the previous page was.


----------



## yockee (May 22, 2013)

We really need a Manchester comp. They're always down South and I can never go.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

Unless your actually gonna give up your job and do that then yes it was.

i also haven't constantly said the same thing, i think i've said it twice and it's a pretty good reason as i work a lot and cant take much holiday so having to stay overnight doesn't really work and i'm not the only one. Also saying its only £100 when including food and entry can easily be £150 which is really hard to save up for a lot of people, i'm not saying hey you do more comps i'm just saying it would be cool if the uk had more and they were more spread out. and i'm also not telling you to do it so i don't really see your problem with me saying it..


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2013)

yockee said:


> We really need a Manchester comp. They're always down South and I can never go.



Leicester, Nottingham and Edinburgh and too far south for you?


----------



## hcfong (May 22, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> Unless your actually gonna give up your job and do that then yes it was.
> 
> i also haven't constantly said the same thing, i think i've said it twice and it's a pretty good reason as i work a lot and cant take much holiday so having to stay overnight doesn't really work and i'm not the only one. Also saying its only £100 when including food and entry can easily be £150 which is really hard to save up for a lot of people, i'm not saying hey you do more comps i'm just saying it would be cool if the uk had more and they were more spread out. and i'm also not telling you to do it so i don't really see your problem with me saying it..



Many people who go to competitions or even organise competitions have fulltime jobs or are fulltime students, so that's not really an excuse. GBP 100 is probably the upper limit you would need to spend, and there are lots of ways to cut costs. Book train tickets in advance, share hotel rooms, have sandwiches from Tesco for dinner instead of eating out. And if you insist on eating out, McDonalds won't exactly empty your bank account. I live in The Netherlands and went to Edinburgh Open in January. I paid about 150 Euros for the whole thing, including travel, hotel, food and competition fee. And that's travelling from a different country.

Yes, it's not unreasonable to want a competition close to your home. We all would want that. But it is unreasonably to demand and expect one, but not want to put the effort in it. You're not telling Chris or Daniel to organise every competition in the UK, but you do expect someone other than you to organise one near you. That's not going to happen. People who organise competitions in certain places because they live there. If you want to have a competition near you, organise one yourself. You might not be able to do organise an official competition straight away (depends on Daniel) but you can organise a cube meet, like the ones in London by BillyRain. There you can meet other cubers and that could me a way to make yourself known to the cubing community. And make an effort to go to a competition. Even if you can't stay overnight, you can still attend one day. There'll be a comp in Guildford in the summer so try and go there for one day. Just travel, no hotel costs.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2013)

There's something quite broken about the logic behind saying 'I can't travel to one or two comps per year, so it would be nice if the UK delegate did this more often for me'...
I have mad appreciation for Dan and everyone who's helped the UK community flourish in the time I've been attending competitions. There will already be twice as many competitions this year as there was last year, a considerable growth, don't you think?

OP: Right now, I think more than one comp every 2-3 months is superfluous.

(casual reminder that cubing and the UK community isn't just about comps)


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Many people who go to competitions or even organise competitions have fulltime jobs or are fulltime students, so that's not really an excuse. GBP 100 is probably the upper limit you would need to spend, and there are lots of ways to cut costs. Book train tickets in advance, share hotel rooms, have sandwiches from Tesco for dinner instead of eating out. And if you insist on eating out, McDonalds won't exactly empty your bank account. I live in The Netherlands and went to Edinburgh Open in January. I paid about 150 Euros for the whole thing, including travel, hotel, food and competition fee. And that's travelling from a different country.
> 
> Yes, it's not unreasonable to want a competition close to your home. We all would want that. But it is unreasonably to demand and expect one, but not want to put the effort in it. You're not telling Chris or Daniel to organise every competition in the UK, but you do expect someone other than you to organise one near you. That's not going to happen. People who organise competitions in certain places because they live there. If you want to have a competition near you, organise one yourself. You might not be able to do organise an official competition straight away (depends on Daniel) but you can organise a cube meet, like the ones in London by BillyRain. There you can meet other cubers and that could me a way to make yourself known to the cubing community. And make an effort to go to a competition. Even if you can't stay overnight, you can still attend one day. There'll be a comp in Guildford in the summer so try and go there for one day. Just travel, no hotel costs.



I do not expect anyone to organise the competition as long as it's not me, i have no idea why you think that, i am currently looking into how to organise one and would like to organise one, in the mean time i have organised a cube meet. 

I simply said it would be nice to have more in the south or just more spread around, i wasn't rude when i said this or even unreasonable and as it's a thread asking opinion i gave mine.
I have no idea why people are taking offence to this as they shouldn't.

In my honest opinion the people organising the UK competitions are doing an amazing job and i have never said otherwise. I never said they weren't and haven't told them to organise any more and nor do i expect anyone else to, it would just be nice to have them. Is it now unacceptable to say what would be nice?


----------



## hcfong (May 22, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> I do not expect anyone to organise the competition as long as it's not me, i have no idea why you think that, i am currently looking into how to organise one and would like to organise one, in the mean time i have organised a cube meet.
> 
> I simply said it would be nice to have more in the south or just more spread around, i wasn't rude when i said this or even unreasonable and as it's a thread asking opinion i gave mine.
> I have no idea why people are taking offence to this as they shouldn't.
> ...



OK, in that case I apologise and take back what I've said. Great that your organising a cube meet and I hope it goes well. And good luck with trying to organise a competition. I used to live in Brighton and still have friends there, so it would be great if I could combine a visit to them with a cubing comp.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

hcfong said:


> OK, in that case I apologise and take back what I've said. Great that your organising a cube meet and I hope it goes well. And good luck with trying to organise a competition. I used to live in Brighton and still have friends there, so it would be great if I could combine a visit to them with a cubing comp.



thanks 
nice to see someone not giving me sh*t on this thread for no reason haha

@MaeLSTRoM 
just realised when looking through this thread that i accidentally quoted the wrong comment, sorry about that, was supposed to quote kinch2002 and then got mixed up, sorry about that :/


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2013)

My last post was probably not directly helpful. However, it does set me up for this more-useful post.

My post was not an attack on any particular person. Neither was it only a result of this thread. I do not dislike any of you, and would love to have a good relationship with every single UK cuber. It was very sarcastic and I apologise if I caused anyone serious offence. I felt the need to express how frustrating my job becomes at times.

I know that people's posts are generally not intended to be a direct complaint/attack on the organisers in this country. However, by ommitting any sort of recognition of their current efforts it does read that way. Organisers are not doing their job for the recognition, but that doesn't mean we don't want to know when people appreciate our work. Encouragement from peers is the best motivation anyone can get. For example, if you had a good time then a simple email to the organisers, or a 1-line post on a comp thread means a lot to the people who have put the effort in for no personal gain. Thank you to those who do so - it means a lot.

Criticism is accepted and considered carefully if it is offered in a suitable tone of voice. Suggestions are listened to. Demands are not. It's simply a case of showing respect to other people. I could go through some posts pointing out how to rephrase them but I won't insult your intelligence by doing so.

One post in this thread says that all the competitions are in the South. Another says that there are no competitions in the South. Although the definition of South may be vague, there must be at least one person who isn't thinking carefully enough. Please stop assuming that everywhere is far away in such a tiny country.

If you've never been to a competition, I will not let you organise one. I do not believe it is possible for someone to do so successfully without essentially handing the job off to someone else. I will listen to people who think a particular area is short of comps but bear in mind there were max 3 comps a year until this year, so I'm not sure how to justify whether somewhere is short of comps yet. I will not seriously consider requests even from experienced cubers until they have found a suitable venue that is bookable for whole weekends at a reasonable price and they are willing to work hard as an organiser.

Thank you for listening to me, and hope this post is helpful for everyone.


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> My last post was probably not directly helpful. However, it does set me up for this more-useful post.
> 
> My post was not an attack on any particular person. Neither was it only a result of this thread. I do not dislike any of you, and would love to have a good relationship with every single UK cuber. It was very sarcastic and I apologise if I caused anyone serious offence. I felt the need to express how frustrating my job becomes at times.
> 
> ...



We understand it must be hard being the only delegate, thus if anyone wants a competition then it needs to go through you. And especially due to the increase in demand for competitions it's going to stress you out somewhat with a full-time jobs and other commitments etc.

Could the problem be helped by getting another UK delegate?


----------



## applemobile (May 22, 2013)

"I want everything to revolve around me, with no effort on my behalf" OP


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> We understand it must be hard being the only delegate, thus if anyone wants a competition then it needs to go through you. And especially due to the increase in demand for competitions it's going to stress you out somewhat with a full-time jobs and other commitments etc.
> 
> Could the problem be helped by getting another UK delegate?



I second this, although asking for someone to become a delegate is quite hard as they would then have to give up considerable amount of their time for this. I would love to become one, but I an underage and quite busy as a student and I'm not sure if I qualify


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Could the problem be helped by getting another UK delegate?


Not at the moment. I haven't had to turn down any serious potential competition requests yet so I am not looking to get another delegate currently. If things continue to grow then in the next 12 months or so the time may come for it.

The factor that is holding things back is the number of people organising. I have heard tens of people say that they will organise, or they will look into it. Some of these people were experienced enough competitors. Some of those people have tried and fallen by the wayside venue-wise. It's not easy to find a venue, but sometimes I feel that people don't try hard enough to find one.


----------



## CubezUBR (May 28, 2013)

not everyone has the money to pay for £50 train travel across the country or £50 worth of fuel if they drive and £100 if they book a hotel room if its a 2 day event so to be honest,_ no we shouldnt have more competitions but instead we should have less and put them in parts of england where nobody can get to or lives there_ THAT was sarcasm by the way, i was just imitating how some of you responding. there should be comps in major cities like london, birmingham, cabridge, manchester etc etc.
EDIT

the post should be "would you like more competitions in UK?" because lots of people are saying how hard it is to set up one and ... blah blah blah, but of course everyone "wants" a competition. however tht seems not to be the case with some people who look like they are against competitions _INSERT NAMES HERE_


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> there should be comps in major cities like london, birmingham, cabridge, manchester etc etc.



First of all, I agree with what you said, I would just like to address one point.

Having a competition in London is unfeasible due to venue costs. Birmingham/Manchester would be good but very few people live there. We need people in places to organise.
Cambridge isn't really a major town in my opinion, and it quite out of the way for most people.

As it stands, we are having competitions in Nottingham/Leicester which are pretty big cities and are quite central, so its about the same for everyone in terms of travel.

Although I agree, I just can't see it changing, at least not for a while.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2013)

I DEMAND A UK COMP THAT COINCIDES WITH MY FAMILY TRIP TO EUROPE!

owait


----------



## roller (May 29, 2013)

I think that UKCA is doing a great job lately, you can see the increase of competitions over the last year or so and that makes me really happy. When it comes to location and distance it will always be hard to pick a location that satisfies everyone, but seeing as competition dates are known for a couple of months before, shouldn't that be enough time to organise yourself with the travel/save up money? Sure a weekend trip to a place 300 miles away will cost you, but planned earlier in advance it shouldn't be so bad. I personally like the idea of competing in a completely different place simply because i get to travel and discover new fantastic places and people. I remember when i made my parents take me to UK Open in 2009 to Manchester and we had to leave at 3am to get there on time (i live in Cambridge), but it was completely worth it and made the whole adventure even better!

I say, stop moaning, relax, plan in advance and notice that there is being more and more competitions in UK being organized, in new locations as well, thanks to UKCA and others


----------



## speedcuber115 (May 31, 2013)

there should be more in London because I find that I always have to travel quite a lot (my dad doesn't drive so we have to get the train) to get to the comps and most of them aren't possible for me to do.


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> there should be more in London because I find that I always have to travel quite a lot (my dad doesn't drive so we have to get the train) to get to the comps and most of them aren't possible for me to do.



See previous posts.


----------



## dannah (Dec 31, 2014)

angham said:


> There's also been talk of a guildford comp in august


is that on the UKCA website i have not seen it when i looked


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 31, 2014)

dannah said:


> is that on the UKCA website i have not seen it when i looked



That was last year


----------



## Myachii (Dec 31, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> That was last year



I think Dannah is finding happiness from bumping year old threads xD


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2014)

Myachii said:


> I think Dannah is finding happiness from bumping year old threads xD


This.


----------

